# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Hoy por hoy el mejor mentalista es?

## winehouse

La eleccion se las dejo en sus mentes elijan a su favorito o quizas no... (en honor a Luis Pardo)

----------


## Pardo

Me quedo con Derren, sin ninguna duda!

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Ninguno de estos... Marc Salem sin duda.

----------


## ignoto

Pepe Monfort

----------


## Pardo

> Ninguno de estos... Marc Salem sin duda.


Casi siempre estoy de acuerdo contigo... Efectivamente Marc es muy, pero que muy bueno!!! pero sigo opinando que Derrennes mejor... Quiza el año que viene, cuando lo veamos en directo (este año no me falles) cambie de opinion... O quiza no...!

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## shark

derren, menos si es mentalismo con niños de 2 a 5 años, que en ese caso es ignoto.

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

También me decanto por Derren  :twisted:  A falta de tener la posibilidad de ver a Pardo en directo   :Wink:

----------


## quiquem

para mi en las opciones falta Toni Kamo.

----------


## el gran dani

hombre mucho de nosotros no sabemos ingles o sea que poco podremos apreciar los juegos de muchos de estos mentalistas por eso mi voto es para  Antony Blake por que no tengo ni ...... ingles ni otro idioma que no sea español .saludos a todos  :roll:

----------


## KOTKIN

Como dijo Pardo tambien opino sin dudarlo: Derren. Con decir que tengo un DVD que me compré hace ya tiempo que es una recopilación de programas suyos de TV...

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Vale decir Talman?   :Oops:   :Oops:  

 A mi es que me adivinó un día que quería ir a una quedada y aún no sé como lo hizo...

 (Me gusta Derren que le vamos a hacer, y Segev, y Oesterlind y Banachek y , y, ...)

----------


## Miobe

Hola chic@s. Para mí ,por mi experiencia personal que sin duda me ha marcado porque por mucho que he intentado averiguar,buscar,etc... después de unos 15 años (tenía 21) sigo sin poder encontrar explicación a la actuación de Uri Geller un sábado noche de hace todos esos años.Yo estaba en casa y el reloj que sujetaba empezó a andar. El  corazóm se me aceleró como si hubiese corrido un maratón ,temblaba,no podía creerlo y eso me hacía estar aterrada. 
Sin duda alguna no debí hacerlo porque me volví miedoso,cosa que nunca fuí y hasta se me siguen poniendo los pelos de punta cuando lo recuerdo.Creeis que algún día podré saber como es posible que sucediese :Confused: ? porque encima nadie a excepción de las personas que estaban conmigo en ese momento cree que algo así pueda suceder.
Besitos y saludos a todos.


P.d. Hacéis que lo imposible sea posible.

----------


## shark

> Hola chic@s. Para mí ,por mi experiencia personal que sin duda me ha marcado porque por mucho que he intentado averiguar,buscar,etc... después de unos 15 años (tenía 21) sigo sin poder encontrar explicación a la actuación de Uri Geller un sábado noche de hace todos esos años.Yo estaba en casa y el reloj que sujetaba empezó a andar. El  corazóm se me aceleró como si hubiese corrido un maratón ,temblaba,no podía creerlo y eso me hacía estar aterrada. 
> Sin duda alguna no debí hacerlo porque me volví miedoso,cosa que nunca fuí y hasta se me siguen poniendo los pelos de punta cuando lo recuerdo.Creeis que algún día podré saber como es posible que sucediese? porque encima nadie a excepción de las personas que estaban conmigo en ese momento cree que algo así pueda suceder.
> Besitos y saludos a todos.
> 
> 
> P.d. Hacéis que lo imposible sea posible.



maaagiaaaaa  :D

----------


## Miobe

La mejor respuesta sin duda Shark.

Besitos

----------


## letang

Miobe, hay que ver más a James Randi  :Wink1:

----------


## Manolo Talman

yo sigo en mis trece, Marc Salem...  claro que para poder decir quien es el mejor, hay que haber visto a todos y conocerlos... hay muchos mas de los que estan en el emule...

¿cuantos han visto a Rochy, Krestin, Gavilondo, Gerry McCambrige, Claudio Cavalli, Gary Kurtz, The Evasons etc,etc,etc...?

Para vuestra informacion hay un libro que cuenta la vida e historia de los mejores mentalistas de la historia... y Marc Salem, aparece reconocido como el mejor de todos los tiempos, dicho incluso por Juan Tamariz.... 

por otro lado os dejo este hall of fame: http://mastermindreader.com/halloffame.html

con algunos nombres interesantes

Asi que para mi, Marc y despues Rochy.... pero como no estan en la lista y seguro que no los conoceis la mayoria pues ahi os los dejo para que investigueis...   :Wink1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Rochy.... ¡Jo!, aún recuerdo cuando hace algunos años (bastantes), en una gala en Torrejón hizo un juego que acababa revelando algo dentro de un trozo gigante de hielo (no voy a dar pistas).
 Me dejo marcado  8).

 ¿Haréis una gala en diciembre? 

 ¿Actuará él también?

----------


## winehouse

mi padre me conto q sostuvo una cuchara en sus manos y que sin aplicarle ninguna fuerza empezo  a doblarse.......

----------


## BusyMan

Por mi parte siento particular veneración por Derren Brown y sobre todo por Gary Kurtz... vaya tío.

Y creo, pese a lo que dice Manolo, que Cas--dy tiene cosas geniales.

Yo a Rochy aún no he podido verle! La única relación que he tenido con él ha sido emborracharme con su hija en Almussafes :P


---
Cooño! Esa web es del Cas--dy??  Me mola ese tío... mañana me empollo la web.

----------


## iscariote

> Ninguno de estos... Marc Salem sin duda.


¿Dónde puedo ver algo de él? Efectos digo, yo no soy mentalista (ni nada, pero eso es otro tema)

Y una pregunta tonta que no merece ni abrir otro hilo, en la ruleta rusa, ¿se usan balas de verdad? (en el juego, claro)

----------


## Dramagic

Manolo...no sabia que Salem estaba vivo....he oido hablar mucho a juan de él.

Por cierto, mentalistas del mundo...Podeis darme referencias de Eric Mason? Tengo muy pocas referencias de él, pero lo suficientemente interesantes para querer saber de él.

----------


## francisco castro

> Me quedo con Derren, sin ninguna duda!
> 
> Salud!
> Pardo.

----------


## FassmanJr

Conozco a pocos de los que habeis escrito, pero me quedo con Luis Pardo. Me parece Brutal! he visto sus 2 shows, y hicieron que me gustara mas el mentalismo que la cartomagia, que es lo que habia aprendido hasta ahora.

----------


## pujoman

yo me quedo con Marc Spelmann, aunque no este en la lista creo que es uno de los mejores...de los que estan en la Lista...pues...chungo no lo se, cada uno tiene su especialidad. Tambien he de decir que faltan algunos que otros mentalistas en esta lista...ya que se hace una encuesta pon los mejores del mundo,...no unos cuantos del mundo....o simplemente no hagas la lista preguntalo(que creo que es una pregunta que se ha hecho bastante ya en el foro).


saludos

----------


## mralonso

y mi nombre ?

----------


## RAIMONS

hay un monton más.que no estan en esta lista,pero por si acaso,me quedo con tres,banachek,Blake y Pardo.

saludos!!!

----------


## pablito_

A nadie le gusta Antony Blake?? o es simplemente que los que nombrais os gustan mas?? yo es que en mentalismo estoy pez, muy muy pez   :Oops:

----------


## Patito

> A nadie le gusta Antony Blake?? o es simplemente que los que nombrais os gustan mas?? yo es que en mentalismo estoy pez, muy muy pez


Rápido, Pablito, edita lo que has puesto, que como lo lea alguien, te linchan...  :Lol:  
Si mal no recuerdo, hubo un "pequeño incidente" con Blake que hizo que a la gente (o al menos a los magos) dejara de gustarle. De todos modos, mejor que te lo diga otro que entienda más de mentalismo...

saludos!

----------


## pablito_

jajajajajaajaja, no , no creo que tenga que editar no?? no lo pregunto desde la burla o la ironia, lo digo en serio, no tengo ni idea de lo que pasa con él, si me he fijado en que nadie lo habia ni si quiera nombrado y me ha parecido raro...
Pd: Patito, me ha hecho mucha gracia lo de corre que te linchan, parece que hay que tener cuidado con lo que se escribe por que a lo mejor se lo toman como una ofensa, pero vamos, para nada intento que sea eso, al menos desde mi persona, lo que hagan otros... Tu me podrias contar lo que paso Patito?? aun que sea por mp? gracias!!!

----------


## RAIMONS

no voy a ser yo quien te linche,pero si miras bien en mi post,yo nombro a blake como uno de mis favoritos: blake=anthony blake. y tengo la suerte o fortuna,de que sea mi amigo. saludos.

----------


## pablito_

Siento si no lo vi, eso si es culpa mia, a lo mejor se me ha pasado pero si sabia que Blake = Antony Blake jeje  8-) , pero bueno, creo que el fondo de mi mensaje se entiende (sin mala intención claro) es solo que yo esas historias las desconozco, y si no es mucha indiscrecion, me gustaria saberlas, y si lo es, pues nada, no voy a insistir.

----------


## Patito

Pablito, lo he comentado más de broma que otra cosa. Sí que es cierto que pasó algo, lo cual no me atrevo a contarlo porque no conozco relamente la historia.
Seguramente, y si le apetece, Raimons te lo podrá explicar mejor que yo mil veces...

Y no te preocupes que aquí nadie lincha a nadie (aunque ten cuidado con un tal O'Maller...)   :Wink:  

Un saludo!

----------


## susilin27

en esta lista falta Pablo Segobriga

----------


## humorymagia

Yo me quedo con lo nacional!! Lucky.. Al de Luca.

----------


## dmayuscula

Hola a todos!

Mi voto lo doy a Luis Pardo. Hoy por hoy unicamente he tenido el placer de ver en directo a este gran mentalista y mago y la verdad es que sali fascinado.

Tengo que decir que soy principiante en el tema de la magia (cartomagia) y me gustaria empezar a aprender cosillas de mentalismo.

Un cordial saludo!

----------


## generator

esta dificil, no tengo un mejor la verdad, puse maven

----------


## fran26

el mejor es Blake, con su famoso toodo es producto de su imaginacion no le den mas vueltas

----------

